# African Pygmy hedgehog babies



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi my hedgehog has given birth to her first litter yesterday. I'm worried because she trashed her cage so I went in last night to check on her and opened her house where she built her nest. I quickly put the lid on and closed the viv would I have upset mum? I think I saw 4 babies but I was that shocked and quick to replace lid etc I didn't really count them. I have put her on a high quality kitten food as suggested by the breeder I bought her off. And I gave her scrambled egg any other ideas? I'm struggling to find much info so
Please help


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

janeb said:


> Hi my hedgehog has given birth to her first litter yesterday. I'm worried because she trashed her cage so I went in last night to check on her and opened her house where she built her nest. I quickly put the lid on and closed the viv would I have upset mum? I think I saw 4 babies but I was that shocked and quick to replace lid etc I didn't really count them. I have put her on a high quality kitten food as suggested by the breeder I bought her off. And I gave her scrambled egg any other ideas? I'm struggling to find much info so
> Please help


 

Ive linked this to Pygmy hogs so hopefully some of the experianced breeders will be over to give you advice
Ive only had one litter and gave her the normal mix of biscuits I use but with a higher percentage of Purely chicken, I also gave her plenty of mealworms and cooked chicken/turkey and scrambled egg.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

janeb said:


> Hi my hedgehog has given birth to her first litter yesterday. I'm worried because she trashed her cage so I went in last night to check on her and opened her house where she built her nest. I quickly put the lid on and closed the viv would I have upset mum? I think I saw 4 babies but I was that shocked and quick to replace lid etc I didn't really count them. I have put her on a high quality kitten food as suggested by the breeder I bought her off. And I gave her scrambled egg any other ideas? I'm struggling to find much info so
> Please help


How did she get pregnant? You don't sound like you were expecting them


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I was and wasn't expecting it. I only put her and my male together for 30 mins at most. She has never gained any weight so I was not expecting any thing to come of it.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

firstly you need to leave her alone for about 2 weeks, you shouldnt have open the lid really so fingers crossed you havent upset her.
youll soon know if there are any dead babies as the smell will become unbearable.
you can give her some mealworms in a bowl every night at around the same time, she will get used to you doing it and will start to comeout for them. this will make it easier for seeing the babies and eventually getting them out while shes out of the nest.
when the time comes for checking them remember if she runs back to her nest or huffs alot shes not ready for you to disturb them.


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

If I thought she was expecting I honestly would of left her alone. I have done apart from feeding which I do last thing at night. She did huff a little bit when I opened her lid but once I saw the babies I put it straight back an closed my viv door. I can still here them squeaking so fingers crossed. I never expected babies because she has had no signs like weight gain


----------



## legless lizard (Jun 6, 2009)

*mum & babies.*

Hi, my hedgehog gave birth yesterday morning, i saw 1 baby yesterday, but noticed she never ate any food last night, so i checked on her again this morning & couldnt see any babies at all. She still hasnt come out to eat anything, i cant hear any babies at all, but shes still huffy & still in her nest, is this normal? she is in a vivarium, so when i open the door it makes a noise. What is the best thing to do? Please can someone give me some advice?


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

legless lizard said:


> Hi, my hedgehog gave birth yesterday morning, i saw 1 baby yesterday, but noticed she never ate any food last night, so i checked on her again this morning & couldnt see any babies at all. She still hasnt come out to eat anything, i cant hear any babies at all, but shes still huffy & still in her nest, is this normal? she is in a vivarium, so when i open the door it makes a noise. What is the best thing to do? Please can someone give me some advice?


You should start a new thread so the relevant people will be able to help you with an answer, or post on VVV there are more hoggy people there

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum - Portal


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Leave her for 2 weeks and take the wheel out. If a baby is seen out of the nest, scoop it with a spoon and pop it back in. Just leave her to it really, and she'll do the rest. Good luck!

Oh, and increase the food a bit......she'll need more now. But don't worry if she hasn't eaten for a couple of days. They don't straight after birth, but she'll be really hungry soon.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't mind me asking - but why didn't you research this before choosing to breed your pet?
:bash:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

ChazzieJo said:


> Don't mind me asking - but why didn't you research this before choosing to breed your pet?
> :bash:[/
> 
> I would be worried sick about breeding as you read so many mothers reject/ harm their babies
> ...


----------



## TINE (Jul 30, 2006)

*baby hogs*

i got my first hog and unknown to me she was pregnant, when she didnt come out to say high, had a look and she had 2 babys. Found that cottage cheese is a good tipbit to give nursing mums. leave mum and babys alone for 2 weeks


----------



## A M Y (Nov 28, 2011)

ChazzieJo said:


> Don't mind me asking - but why didn't you research this before choosing to breed your pet?
> :bash:


Hate to say it but I agree x


----------

